# Cats Ash farm



## sheep2405 (Feb 19, 2008)

This is Cats Ash farm, the land and all the land surrounding the farm is owned by Terry Mathews, he owns the Celtic Manor and is hosting the 2010 Ryder Cup. They wont let him knock down the farm because there are bats in there, but as nature takes the farm back it will fall down and again I think it will be knocked down due to it getting unsafe.








































































































































These are the only photos I took this weekend as I have countless photos on the other locations that we went to.


Oh and We found a pair of girls panties stuck inside an adults mag, Im sure they ended up going home with someone...Crash.....lol.....

That is the funniest thing i have ever seen found on a meet.


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 19, 2008)

sheep2405 said:


> Oh and We found a pair of girls panties stuck inside an adults mag, Im sure they ended up going home with someone...Crash.....lol.....



Taking home found panties? yuck


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL...nah Sal threw them away after opening the mag up and seeing them in there......


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## CrashOverride (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are my efforts from "the farm" theres only 4 or 5 as Paul & I spent most of the time clambering up into roof spaces. sorry if it's taken a while to post but it's been hectic since we got back 





















finally the infamous knickers


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2008)

Ewww, yes, they were horrible. and yes, i definitely threw them away ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2008)

This was a great place to explore. As well as the farmhouse there were several outbuildings and lots of nooks and crannies. Here are some of my pics. 
























































Cheers


----------

